# Jakarta ceria Open 2010.



## Crazycubemom (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/JakartaCeria2010/

Hallo Cubers 

After Asian Champs 2010 in Bangkok I will go to my country Indonesia and in cooperated with Indonesian Cubers we organize a competition in Jakarta. 

The Jakarta Ceria Open 2010 will take place on October 29-31, 2010 in Jakarta, Indonesia. Check out the Jakarta Ceria Open 2010 website for more information and registration.

After 3 days of registration I'm really surprised that so many competitors want to compete with in feet solve ( event what I hate )  . I got plan to prepare before feet event they *have to *wash their feet with soap and water and towel ready for them.

So if you have interesting please register yourself


----------



## Micael (Aug 4, 2010)

I like how BLD is a craze there in Indonesia. One day I'll like so much to be there and compete in all bld events.

Edit:
Already 31 competitor in multiBLD, that blows my mind!


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 5, 2010)

yay, i'm registered 
can't wait


----------



## ferb82 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ithink I'll join this competition. It's sound intereting.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 6, 2010)

Registration is closed  see you in October.........


----------



## negative_earth (Aug 9, 2010)

7 competitors in 5x5x5 BLD! WOW!


----------

